
Automatic Colorization of Grayscale Images - arek_
https://github.com/satoshiiizuka/siggraph2016_colorization
======
tacone
"We learn to automatically color grayscale images with a deep network. Our
network learns both local features and global features jointly in a single
framework. Our approach can then be used on images of any resolution. By
incorporating global features we are able to obtain realistic colorings with
our model."

This is so cool. I'm bandwidth constrained at the moment, but I'm looking
forward to try it. Machine learning applied to colorization. I wonder how the
past century photos will look. Congratulations to the authors and thank you
for releasing it in the wild.

Color me impressed :-))

